# has anyone been to Praga Medica Clinic



## chrissie1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi

I'm new to fertility friends. I have had 2 unsuccessful ivf cycles, and my third was just cancelled because I was unresponsive to the stimulants.

My consultant told me my only option is for donor eggs, as my ovary is  now is giving up.

I have severe endometriosis, and 2 years ago I got an ovary removed. 
I am now looking to go to Prague for de ivf, and am looking for the best clinic to go to. The Praga Medica website looks very professional.
If anyone has info. I'd be grateful,

Thanks


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Chrissie!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I don't have any personal experience with donor eggs or Prague, but I can point you in the right direction to parts of FF with will deal with them.

Czech Republic - CLICK HERE. I can´t find much on Praga Medica, but we had one member looking into treatment there - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263343.0 But looking back on her posts it looks like she went to Cyprus in the end. I think Reprofit is the most popular Czech clinic for our members.

Donor conception ~ CLICK HERE there is a sub board for donor eggs.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

Endo ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Preparing for treatment/pregnancy (incorporating sub boards of complimentary, holistic & spiritual approaches and supplements & fertility friendly foods) ~ CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~   CLICK HERE

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertilty. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------

